# e.i supplements



## gary smith (13 Jun 2013)

hi there i have been using the e.i system for a few months i am using potassium phosphate potassium nitrate and chelated iron i am not dosing any magnesium sulphate what does this additive do besides making the water harder i am keeping cardinals, corys, and ottos thanks Gary


----------



## Henry (13 Jun 2013)

Magnesium Sulphate in Hard Water? | UK Aquatic Plant Society

I'm sure that somewhere there's a thread with a lengthy comment from Clive on the matter too.


----------



## gary smith (13 Jun 2013)

what does lack of magnesium look like in aquatic plants


----------



## ian_m (14 Jun 2013)

James' Planted Tank - Plant Deficiencies


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Jun 2013)

Have a read of About Magnesium | UK Aquatic Plant Society - unless it's too lengthy. If so, suggest drinking heavily followed by a deep sleep.

Cheer,


----------



## gary smith (14 Jun 2013)

i have read that Clive i sort of get it now lol needless to say i am going to start adding the Epsom salt many thanks Gary


----------

